# Looking to buy LED or T5 Ho lights? need help!



## koiangel (May 21, 2014)

Hello,
we are thinking of going shopping for Lights for our tank,
LED or T5 HO,
but we don't know many places,
hoping the nice people in this forum would give us some info on where to buy,
I wanted to see large collection before looking into ebay or online,
we would like to see all kinds personally.
we are going to Aqua inspirations at 2pm, we have no idea where to look for after that store.(we don't if there is any at pacific mall) is there?
hoping you can give us info on where to visit, to see large collection of lights.
ill be checkin-in the forum while we are out.
Thanks
George.F


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Lights can be cheaply acquired from this forum, you can simply post a wanted thread detailing whether led, t5ho, length, number of bulbs, and anything important that you may be looking for.
If not, bigals (more selection), AI (low price), and angelfins.ca (best of both worlds, but online) are all pretty good for lights.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

it just depends on what you are using it for too. are you growing plants? if not just normal t8s are fine. tons of places around. scarborough town has pj pets kennedy commons has petsmart, bigals is on munham rd on kennedy, then theres aqua inspiration and luckys aquarium in market village.


----------

